# Florida 2011



## skinheaddave (Mar 10, 2011)

I recently went back to Florida.  Thought I'd try presenting pics in a slightly different fashion.

http://tapestry.oxblood.ca/Florida/

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Scotty Allen (Mar 10, 2011)

Never seen such a wonderful series of photos stiched together in this fashion.  Lovely photos, thank you for putting this together and sharing it.

Scotty Allen


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 10, 2011)

Scotty!  Seems you've found your way to AB .. never figured you for a bug guy.

Anyhow, I've added you to the Canadian Forum.  Thanks for the kind words re: the tapestry.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## TomM (Mar 11, 2011)

That was awesome! Very creative way to show your pictures. :clap:


----------



## tarcan (Mar 11, 2011)

Dave, cool shots and original way to present them!


----------



## jmsministries (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome pics bro!


----------



## squishy (Apr 23, 2011)

It's wonderful to see other people appreciate the state you grow up in!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (May 4, 2011)

Wow that was really cool


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 25, 2012)

Florida 2012 has come and gone and I threw together a video this time around:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sST-y7rPTg

Cheers,
Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice work putting it all together! Looks like it was a blast! Thanks for sharing! -Chad


----------



## tarcan (Mar 27, 2012)

pretty cool Dave!


----------



## Philth (Mar 27, 2012)

I love the presentation of the video, nice stuff Dave!

later, Tom


----------



## arachnidsrva (Mar 28, 2012)

*Everglades hostile Florida City*

Awesome video and Great pictures from 2011


Ever stayed at Everglades International Hostile ?

It's in Florida City, has to be one of my top five places to stay out of anywhere. 

It's not commercial/touristy by any means - you can pick an RV, a bungalow, a dorm room or rent a tent


http://www.evergladeshostel.com/


----------



## skinheaddave (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks, everyone.

That Hostel looks way too swanky for our tastes. :-D  We generally camp it, though my wife and I just sleep in our car rather than a tent.  The last two years we have gotten to stay at a scout camp in the everglades park itself.  Extremely nice location with fantastic facilities including a commercial grade kitchen where we did seafood night this year.  It is even a stone's throw from where we found the diamondback.  The down-side is that it isn't actually open to the public.  Which is, from our standpoint, an up side. 

When my wife and I travel alone we tend more towards sleeping in the car at rest stops etc. or at tenting campsites.  That may change as we get older .. but for the moment the front seats fold to meet the back seats and once you get the hang of it it is pretty comfy. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------

